# Frog Company Names...



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

There are a ton of Dart frog companies out there dealing with breeding, cages and supplies. Some interesting names. Some not so good. So hobbyists, if you were going to start your own business (hypothetically) what would you name it? Or put another way, what do you think is an awesome business name for a dart frog company?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't use "Ecologie"...that is taken 

Dartfrog Depot will be migrating into part of a larger endeavor next year.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Turbo Tadpoles. 

Yeah long annoying impossible to spell (and hard to pronounce) names like, "new england herpetoculture supply" are just... whew... awful...


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hah...the logo for Turbo Tadpoles could be awesome!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^ lol Turbo Tadpoles - Home


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

MeiKVR6 said:


> ^^^ lol Turbo Tadpoles - Home


haha neat symbol..but i feel like im missing something


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Priceless!!!

Could easily be mistaken for a sex-ed site. lol


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

That symbol is _priceless_!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

it sure doesn't look like it came from a frog


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

dart einstein
frogolicous


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Infrognito


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

"Frog Company"

Why mess with it - it already looks good.

s


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> Priceless!!!
> 
> Could easily be mistaken for a sex-ed site. lol


LOL The flaming abstinence mascot!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

frogparty said:


> Infrognito



Infrogneato is taken by lee nowak here in Southern California

Located in Orange County, California, We specialize in quality, captive bred poison dart frogs


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

damn Oh well, it IS a sweet name. And the infrogNEATo is cooler than my infrogNITo


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

FROG STUFF inc.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

"The Tailless Tadpole!"

Perfect name for a frog company. . . or a yacht.


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

Cage companies? Who?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

If I were to have a company the name would be Forestdwellers, it something i thought about, but I prefer to be in this as a hobbyist so i would never have a real company, but regardless the names taken.


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

-Frog-a-bode
-Hoppers
-Fly Eaters
-Tropical Box (for vivs)
-Things your ___ (mom, dad, roomate, wife etc.) hates, but you love (for fruitflies/crickets/termites)

my all time favorite copyright infringement 'Taste the Rainbow'. I just picture a bunch of poison frogs in an elongated 'n' shape over the sign. Maybe it would bring in the hippies...assuming they are still in the woodwork.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

taste the rainbow...lol


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I would call mine Jeff's Darts!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I wish this thread would have been around 5 and a half years ago...you guys are creative...I'm not.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Some good stuff!! I have started working on a site myself, more as a hobby. Here are my homepage buttons and logo. 
YouTube - Frog Brothel 
Enjoy
Keith


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

keith campbell said:


> Some good stuff!! I have started working on a site myself, more as a hobby. Here are my homepage buttons and logo.
> YouTube - Frog Brothel
> Enjoy
> Keith


 
Thats cool Keith, I need that music for my ringtone.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

keith campbell said:


> Some good stuff!! I have started working on a site myself, more as a hobby. Here are my homepage buttons and logo.
> YouTube - Frog Brothel
> Enjoy
> Keith


Keith you need a new hobby 

JK.

Cant wait to see what is to come inside.....

Even funnier if you lived in Nevada....


----------

